Ask HN: Who do you want to win Game 5 (Lee Sedol vs. AlphaGo)? Why? - shakinbits
======
ankurdhama
Lee Sedol - So that the whole internet just shut the f __*up about how AI is a
solved problem and robots are going to take over.

------
tugberkk
Lee. It is also a motivation for the programmers to improve their AI program.

